# Free Patterns



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Enjoy!

http://www.greatballsofyarn.com/freepatterns.htm

pzoe


----------



## slnovak (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh wow! Great site! Thanks for sharing! !

Sheree


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

OK.... What's the trick? I can't get to the patterns.... When I click, i get the little spinning ball at top aying that it is working but it goes nowhere and there are some terrific pictures on there...... What am I doing wrong

NEVERMIND.... I finally got it to work... Must have been internet overload.....


----------



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

thanks for the site :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks, great patterns.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for the link,some nice patters.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Some yummy patterns! Thanks!


----------



## bonnielart12 (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks for the link! Love the store in Stuart, Florida... Owners/workers are so friendly.


----------



## GrannyAnnie (Jun 12, 2011)

Thank you have downloaded a couple of patterns already . Scarves are my passion so I am well pleased with this site. Thanks again.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Lots of goodies here! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Great site. Thanks.


----------



## knittingcanuk (Nov 12, 2012)

I book marked it. Thanks!


----------



## tricia488 (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks, I appreciate the link.


----------



## Reete (Oct 30, 2012)

Great site, thank you


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Great! Thanks...


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

Great site! More things that I'll never find time to do......lol!


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> OK.... What's the trick? I can't get to the patterns.... When I click, i get the little spinning ball at top aying that it is working but it goes nowhere and there are some terrific pictures on there...... What am I doing wrong
> 
> NEVERMIND.... I finally got it to work... Must have been internet overload.....


Yes this is happening to me .


----------



## judystar (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you. What a site!!!


----------



## canadagal (Dec 6, 2011)

Thank you, great patterns.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

Beautiful site - thank you!!


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

woo hoo! thanks!


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

great site..thanks for sharing...


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Wow, what a great find. I have already printed several and have saved the link. Thank you. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## maggieme (Jul 25, 2011)

I can put the sweater pattern 'tatamy tweed' on my screen but unable to copy it as I am missing some program - ideas?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thank you!


----------

